# I have to teach!!!



## emtbuff (Feb 16, 2005)

Well Found out today that I get to teach my nursing class on Friday.  We weren't allowed to just not have class as that is what the teacher wanted to do and since it is our practicle day she thought that I should be able to teach the class.  Since I am an EMT and help in instructing the emt classes I am guessing.  There must have been no other nursing instructors available or something.  But just couldn't wait to share it with all of you as I found it kinda funny that I get to teach.    Looking forward to it as it is dressing and bandaging.  So maybe I should look over the procedure in the book so I know how the book wants it done.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 16, 2005)

Teaching is something that I miss very much.  I used to teach First Aid/CPR/AED for the Red Cross.  I haven't taught a class in almost 4 years and it sucks.  It sucks so much that beginning next month I'm going to start renewing all of my certifications so that I can teach again.  WOO HOO!


----------



## MMiz (Feb 16, 2005)

First, congrats on teaching, let us know how it goes!



> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Feb 16 2005, 08:47 PM
> * Teaching is something that I miss very much. I used to teach First Aid/CPR/AED for the Red Cross. I haven't taught a class in almost 4 years and it sucks. It sucks so much that beginning next month I'm going to start renewing all of my certifications so that I can teach again. WOO HOO! *


Chimp,

I'd like to become certified as a CPR/AED instructor, do you know anything about the process?

Thanks


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 16, 2005)

Call the Red Cross, it's pretty easy actually.  Or there are private companies that teach American Heart.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats!!!!


I just became a CPR instructor and I love it.  One of the captain's in our EMS dept offered to give us the instructors course. Maybe try calling one of your higher-ups?


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 16, 2005)

Yep, just call the Red Cross and tell them that you are an EMT and that you would like to become a FA/CPR/AED instructor.  They'll tell you when the next instructors course is and what you'll need to do sign up.  You'll most likely have to challenge the practical parts to show that you actually know the particulars (15 breaths, check for breathing, etc.)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 17, 2005)

I wonder if the Red Cross would give me "reciprocity" since I'm already and AHA and ASHI instructor.  Hmmm, might be worth checking out.


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Feb 17 2005, 02:34 AM
> * I wonder if the Red Cross would give me "reciprocity" since I'm already and AHA and ASHI instructor. Hmmm, might be worth checking out. *


I don't think they do, I was a Medic First Aid instructor and they wouldn't give me reciprocity for that.

Years ago I became a Red Cross Water Safety Instructor.  You had to take their "instructor's course" for which you get a certificate.  The class was a joke - I remember it being a two or three hour course with a ridiculously small and easy test.  After that, you could add modules like Water Safety, Lifeguarding, First Aid, etc. which took a little bit longer to complete (I'm talking 2 days each type of thing).  They told me last year that the general instructor's cert I have is still good, after 10 years!


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Feb 16 2005, 11:34 PM
> * I wonder if the Red Cross would give me "reciprocity" since I'm already and AHA and ASHI instructor.  Hmmm, might be worth checking out. *


 Some chapters are in need of instructors.  I read last night that there was one chapter who said as long as your AHA instructor's cert was less than a year old that you could teach for them.   :unsure: 

You might also be able to go in and co-teach a class or two and use that to count towards getting an ARC instructor's cert.  Just gotta call and ask.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Feb 17, 2005)

The current process that most Red Cross chapters require is thus. First, you have to take the "Fundamentals of Instructor Training" (FIT) course which sounds like what the Goddess mentioned. Its a short class that basically introduces you to how the ARC works and the basic procedural requirements for all their classes (how to complete the training record, how to conduct tests and evaluations, etc.). After you take that, you can take the instructor class for whatever course(s) you want to teach. 

The basic Community First Aid/CPR instructor class is, I believe, 20 hours long. You only have to have a first aid/CPR cert to take that (along with FIT). AED may or may not be included in that depending on the Chapter, or may be a stand-alone extra course.

The Emergency Response instructor class is the same length as the basic class. ER is the ARC's First Responder course. To be an instructor for that, you have to have at least the ARC ER certificate, but since EMT is more advanced, they'll accept that too. Once you become an ER instructor, you're authorized to teach ALL levels of first aid/CPR/AED from the basic adult CPR class up through the full-blown ER class. 

Only trouble is that while most ARC chapters offer the basic instructor class, not all of them offer the ER instructor class. When I did mine, there were only 2 chapters in the area (out of 10-12 or more total) that offered it, and those only offer it once or twice a year.

The other option is that you can do the basic instructor class and then later take a "bridge" class to upgrade to the full ER instructor, but my opinion is that its easier to just start at the highest level.

Once you're an authorized instructor, you have to teach at least one class every two years to maintain your authorization. That means that if you're an ER instructor, you have to teach (or co-teach) a full ER class, regardless of how many other classes you teach.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Feb 17 2005, 12:57 AM
> * 15 breaths, check for breathing, etc. *


 jeez... i'd hate to see what would happen if the patient was laready breathing :lol:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Feb 17 2005, 08:34 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Feb 17 2005, 08:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin-Chimpie_@Feb 17 2005, 12:57 AM
> * 15 breaths, check for breathing, etc. *


jeez... i'd hate to see what would happen if the patient was laready breathing :lol:[/b][/quote]
I guess that would depend upon what sex they were

 :wub: 

or more likely

 :angry:


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Feb 17 2005, 07:34 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Feb 17 2005, 07:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimpie_@Feb 17 2005, 12:57 AM
> * 15 breaths, check for breathing, etc. *


jeez... i'd hate to see what would happen if the patient was laready breathing :lol: [/b][/quote]
 I was just giving examples, not saying which order to do it in.  Geesh.


----------



## emtbuff (Feb 18, 2005)

Well I think I did a fairly good job at teaching my nursing class today and was surprised that I got everything to work right off the bat.  Meaning we got some new technology at the college that I go to and using the VCR player and turning on the over head projeter and used the ELMO (think old overhead projecters with transparnacies, except you just lay the book on the plateform and it lights up to show it on the overhead screan.)  Anyhow everything worked and the hands on went fairly well.  I also got out the EMT book to show them what the wounds would actually look like and explained what would be the cause of the wound.  I think that really helped alot more than what the nursing book had in it.  Some of the class I don't think knew quite what to think of it.  As I heard some groans when the degloved hand picture was shown by acident.  Oops.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 19, 2005)

Yeah, ELMO is pretty cool.  Also very expensive so don't break it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2005)

I always enjoy teaching CPR to nurses...

It's fun to teach them the way we do CPR outside of the hospital, and explain to them how lucky they really are.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm glad it went so well!


----------



## emtbuff (Feb 19, 2005)

Yea ELMO is expensive so is everything else that I was using I am sure.  I was careful slowly pulled out the shelf ELMO was on and hit only the buttons that said on and off.


----------



## Jon (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Feb 19 2005, 12:58 AM
> * Yeah, ELMO is pretty cool.  Also very expensive so don't break it.    *


 Have any of you seen the "tickle-me-elmo?"

I've seen them, and they almost work as a baby-annie CPR Dummy.


Jon


----------



## Dary (Feb 20, 2005)

Congratulations!

Teaching is one of the most enjoyable things I have ever done and you will love it.
There is nothing like turning people into EMT's and Paramedics. I must admit that teaching EMT class has always been my favorite, just because the students are so exited to do something different in their lives and don't have any preconceived notions yet. To this day, I see my former students out there working on a bus and I'm glad to have had a part in that. I taught EMT school at NCTI in Northern California for 4 years and have worked for AMR for 14 years.


----------



## emtbuff (Feb 21, 2005)

I have been assisting with the EMT class most of the time it is being a patient.  I have had fun in my teaching for them on practicle/test nights and also really did enjoy teaching my nursing class.


----------

